# How does each type approach grocery shopping?



## Privy (Jan 10, 2016)

I second what @Lumosaria said. I detest grocery shopping. 

A list of regular items are usually purchased, 
and usually whole foods (for health and ease).

Non-perishable items are bought in bulk to shorten the length of trips, 
which have to be made more regularly since I try to eat fresh.


----------



## Thotra (May 6, 2016)

I get up really close, like really really close to what I hope is the product I wanted and snatch it into my cart. I have really horrible eyesight, like 5/10 I need glasses, so I might have to stop and do the pretentious, is this product good enough for my kitchen stare. When all I'm really trying to do is find out if I grabbed the right thing; imagine if you grabbed for the chocolate chip but ended up grabbing the blueberry waffle . Like, ugh, accidently grabbed the devil's recipe of a breakfast 

ISFP in the making😎


----------



## blackbuddaspy (Jul 5, 2015)

First, I go when I absolutely have to, that is, when supplies have run out or I'm short for cooking. I pick the grocer based on the brand that I like and then price. Once I get there I stick to my list unless I see a better deal like a red dot special. I'll pick up a few extra things if they are worth my while. Somehow, I realise that I pick up only enough that would last until next shopping cycle - which really means it will run out just before next shopping day.On my way home, I will stop by a few other places to get those things I could not find in the first location. So, farmer's market first, then supermarket, then local grocer. I suppose you can say its organised rather than based on how I feel.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I make a list on my phone, and make sure I eat before the trip because I end up wanting to buy everything when I'm shopping on an empty stomach. As soon as I walk in, I usually approach the food before the personal care items because the food is closer to the entrance that I commonly take.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

Entj. What do I need. go into store, go to section that contains what I need, buy what I need. Toss in one or two valuable impulse purchases along the way.


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

ENTP, a list. if not, i will either forget what i want and impulsively buy shit that i think i will use or eat but never do.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

xfatalxsnipez said:


> I can do a week's worth of shopping for myself in about 5 mins.
> 
> I know what I want. I go in. Bam, bam, bam. Done.


Same here. I never "shop". I go to buy specific items. All of those carefully planned displays and strategic product placements by the store and/or manufacturers are a complete waste of their time... Impulse buying is pretty much non-existent in my case.


----------



## Monroe (May 13, 2016)

I in general hate grocery shopping as it just seems to be such a must-do-habitual thing and prices go up quickly. I just get the bare essentials. If I am making something special, I do bring a list of ingredients, but I usually don't get a lot at the grocery store. Just basics.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

I love grocery shopping and it's kind of my thing. I go in with a mental list or a written list then as I'm shopping I get meal inspirations that I didn't originally include on my list. I absolutely love grocery shopping and I like bringing my boyfriend with me if I'm dating someone. It's a fun way of doing something as a team, which is a more eloquent way of saying I need someone to help me carry the bags inside.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

I usually just pay my brother like 5- 10 bucks and he does it for me.
On the off chance I do decide to go, I really have no order in what I buy
Ill buy taco shells with sandwich meat or something like that.
One time I bought bread with salsa (forgot the chips.) Clerk gave me a weird look.
Now that I think about it its not that abnormal.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

I make a list and stick to it. (or try to, at least)

I try to minimize the amount of times I have to go, which usually ends up being about once a week.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I can't stand big grocery trips, I usually just make smaller trips more frequently. It's not the most efficient way, I know. 

When I do go in for a "big" or official shopping trip, I do tend to make a list - rough/general (because otherwise I WILL forget). I don't plan out anything too detailed, for example if I know I'm making a pasta dish I might write "something tomatoey" on the list. I decide what means once I get there, like, if fresh tomatoes look best, vs canned diced tomatoes, vs tomato pesto spread... It makes sense since I also only use recipes as rough guidelines and always change things up a little.

I definitely end up grabbing stuff that's not even on the list, too. And usually missing something despite it being on the list.


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

I usually buy what seems necessary for couple of days. If I'm cooking some recipe I'll check online three or four recipes of the dish, imagine the possible tastes and modify the recipe according to that. I also like to buy some new product I've not tested before if the price is okay. If I'm cooking a familiar dish I'll apply something new to that. I hate to do the same thing twice (hmm, not very Si).

I don't write lists, just have them in my head. I also count the prices, see how much things cost in kilograms, what the products include etc. I like to take everything into count. Plus I just like to look at the labels and see new stuff there, take a look at this and take a look at that without any intention to buy.


----------



## TheGoddessLuna (Jun 12, 2016)

A list and wandering around aimlessly trying to find things.


----------



## wherestheship (Nov 28, 2015)

I use to wonder around a grocery store in a panic, generally leaving with some frozen pizza and salad mix. I've learned to force myself to linger in the produce section, the meat section, and the dairy. I appreciate Trader Joe's four isle layout, with generally one type of product only, and a good assurance it doesn't have HFCS. I'm trying to make shopping less of an event, and explore produce stands, farmers markets and neighborhood gardens. (Neighbors have forced kale on us while walking dogs.) I also have to tie everything back to my diet. I don't buy cereal because I inhale it like a vacuum. I try not to buy sweets, but ... And I remind myself what's good for me, and that I should eat breakfast every day. Oh, and I always buy the largest thing of blueberries in sight!


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I make a list of stuff I know I need or else I'll probably forget something. I generally buy the same stuff all the time, but sometimes I'm in the mood for something else, or I see something new that I want to try.

I don't just follow the list, I kind of wander and pick up additional stuff that strikes my fancy at the moment.

If I'm low on cash I will carefully add stuff up as I go, otherwise I don't really pay attention. 

I definitely don't do complicated comparisons of price to weight/volume to determine what gives me more for my money. I go by 'eyeballing' how much seems to be in there and what I actually _like_ most to determine if it's worth the price.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

When I'm rich AF or feel rich AF, I just go to the shop with some ideas of what I will want to make and put what is needed and more yummies in the basket. I do usually have a budget in mind as I tend to think of my money in chunks - this for food, this for utilities, this for fun and this for emergencies.

When I'm not rich AF, I think far more of what I will most likely cook or I go to the shop, look at some good deals and then plan my meals then and there, getting also the other ingredients necessary. There are days when I just walk around the shop getting to know the sortiment to find new yummies.

Couple of things that always have to be in my kitchen though: something sweet; something green or fruity; some yummy to drink; basics, extras (meat back when I ate meat; veggy mix, anything of sorts). So I keep this in mind when going to the shop too.

Actually, I've surprised myself with how fine with money I can be - rarely running out of it, planning my finances rather well.

P.S. I rarely make litteral lists, they are mostly in my mind and not directly as in ''potatoes; milk'' but ''basics for 5 days, drinks for 5 days, etc.''.

Ohh. INFP.


----------



## SquashedBanana (Nov 11, 2015)

Tried to have a little fun with stereotypes on this one ;P sorry hahaha

ENTJ: Writes intensive grocery list and sends personal assistant to store.
INTJ: Walks through store quickly and efficiently, gathering products based on logical need and requirement.
ENTP: Figures the shopping can wait until tomorrow to get done.
INTP: Forgets to go.
ENFJ: Really wishes they could help the confused-looking shopper next to them find what they're looking for.
INFJ: The only person in the whole store who notices that the checkout clerk's smile is masking injured feelings.
ENFP: Wanders the eisles of the grocery store aimlessly and buys way more items than originally planned.
INFP: Went to the store for bread; walks out instead with a coconut, fair trade vegan soup, a new book, and kombucha.
ESTJ: Delegates someone else to go to the store in their stead.
ISTJ: Thinks that the store could have organised their products more efficiently.
ESFJ: Buys own groceries, but also picks up a few items for their gluten free friend, their mother, the elderly neighbor up the road....
ISFJ: Writes a neat, organised grocery list and knows exactly where to find each item in the store.
ESTP: Gets thrown out of the store for heinously misusing the employee loudspeaker device.
ISTP: Needed two items. Completed shopping in one minute and four seconds - record time!
ESFP: Only needed cereal, but left with three new best friends.
ISFP: Would love to capture the way the light of the sunset hits the grocery store on camera.


----------



## Thotra (May 6, 2016)

wherestheship said:


> I use to wonder around a grocery store in a panic, generally leaving with some frozen pizza and salad mix. I've learned to force myself to linger in the produce section, the meat section, and the dairy. I appreciate Trader Joe's four isle layout, with generally one type of product only, and a good assurance it doesn't have HFCS. I'm trying to make shopping less of an event, and explore produce stands, farmers markets and neighborhood gardens. (Neighbors have forced kale on us while walking dogs.) I also have to tie everything back to my diet. I don't buy cereal because I inhale it like a vacuum. I try not to buy sweets, but ... And I remind myself what's good for me, and that I should eat breakfast every day. Oh, and I always buy the largest thing of blueberries in sight!


The largest blueberry product? Ugh... you've got a stomach of steel  

ISFP in the making😎


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

I go in with a mental list, based on what I would like to eat the next week. No need to write anything down, because I rarely/never forget the stuff I need. The only occasion I might bring a list, is if I'm trying a new recipe. 
I pick up what I need, plus a few impulse buys and get the f out.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Experimentalness said:


> Explain what you do when you go grocery shopping. Do you bring a list? Do you add up the cost of your purchases? Do you pay attention to deals? Do you have a routine? etc.


A list 
A budget 
Buy in bulk 
Must include beef/red meat


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

I just have a general idea of what I want and improvise. I only go to a grocery when I want something from there, I don't understand the routine stuff.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I wander around looking for things I need (list) and just randomly picking other stuff that I Want.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

luthien337 said:


> Tried to have a little fun with stereotypes on this one ;P sorry hahaha
> 
> ENTJ: Writes intensive grocery list and sends personal assistant to store.
> INTJ: Walks through store quickly and efficiently, gathering products based on logical need and requirement.
> ...


You've nailed me. I'm always critiquing inefficient methods.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

I use an app on my phone, called "Our Groceries." it is cross platform and is on everyone's phone. If anyone sees that we are getting low on something, add it to the list via the app. Now anyone who goes to the store knows what to buy. If we go together, everyone splits up and grabs the items, crossing them off as you go - the list is updated immediately. 

While I will clip a coupon, saving money is not my primary goal. Get in, get out, as efficiently as possible. I go buying - not shopping.

A list minimizes impulse purchases. 

Although an introvert, I will usually pick a check out lane that has a cashier. Too many times, the self check out process requires an attendant to come over and fix something anyway, so might as well cut to the chase and use a method that works. Exception is when I just have a handful of items - then I'll use the self check out, as I believe it is faster and isn't likely to have a problem with only a few items.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

niss said:


> Although an introvert, I will usually pick a check out lane that has a cashier. Too many times, the self check out process requires an attendant to come over and fix something anyway, so might as well cut to the chase and use a method that works. Exception is when I just have a handful of items - then I'll use the self check out, as I believe it is faster and isn't likely to have a problem with only a few items.


Self-checkout lanes are for idiots.



My strategy for picking the lane that gets me fastest out is to pick the one with the least customers even if those customers might have more groceries than a line with more customers in it. Science even backs me up: http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/09/09/which-grocery-line-is-fastest/?_r=0

It's also smart to pick a line without old people in it. They often pay with cash instead of a card (which is a lot slower) and because of their generally slower movements. 

Children can slow you down quite a bit too.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

I'll try to list everything since I'd forget everything otherwise. It also reminds me to not buy too much anything extra.


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

*I HATE grocery shopping*


I do take a list, but only to remember important items, so I don't always take a list lol 
I move very quickly through the aisles and I dislike people who:
 don't move quick, slow walkers/cart pushers, on scooters 
have unruly children 
block the aisle with their cart and act oblivious 
have 17 items in the '10 items or less' checkout 
are a disorganized mess when at the cashier e.g. wait until the total to fish inside massive handbags looking for a wallet because they were on the phone and not paying attention, then dig through 40 cards trying to find the right card then remember they have coupons at the last minute and then decide they need to a. make a split payment or b. need cash back so they make a smaller, separate purchase. 
 
I always look for the best deal. 
I shop stores that offer e-coupons, thus making checkout quicker and more efficient. 
I NEVER use self-checkout. If a store only has it as an option, I leave.
I enjoy shopping with my ISTP friend; he's so efficient and funny! 
I hate grocery shopping and try to go when the store is least crowded


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I don't do lists because I don't need to. I know what I need. No particular order but heavy things first and cold things last. I rarely buy something more or less than what I wanted to buy. I arrange the groceries in my bags for it's not too heavy. I don't "play" tetris (perfect placement for best gain of space) like I used to in my early 20s, but if it's needed I do. Alltogether buying the groceries is a chore, so as fast as the physical world allows.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

I have a list of the things I need to buy in my head, head to where they're located, add to cart, check out (self-checkout counter if they have it, if not I shop at a place that does). Cashiers are a hit or miss in how the exchange goes and I'd rather not have to deal with that. Sometimes you come across ones with incompatible personalities or have issues of their own and it can mess up your day.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

I'm an ISTP. I do not grocery shop if I can avoid it. When I do, I know what I want. Quick in, quick out.  If I need more than four items I make a list. I avoid peak hours. I loath standing in line.


----------



## Kallista (Jun 27, 2016)

I make a weekly meal plan first. I figure out a grocery list based on that. I keep all of my past grocery receipts so then I estimate how much the trip is going to cost and adjust the list if needed to keep on our grocery budget. I go and buy only what is on the list. I only go to one store because I hate driving around all over the place to catch the sales. I don't feel it is worth my time and effort to save a bit.


----------



## Terra_ (Mar 5, 2016)

You know , i used to right it down first then go but its such routine I just grab what I need and go. I don't spend time in unnecessary isles I do though read the ENTIRE label for new items. I also check the exp on everything to determine its freshness and expiration date.


----------

